# palm beach gardens florida scene



## Louie Mac (Mar 11, 2009)

hey i just moved to the palm beach gardens florida area. ive seen a few dubs around and was curious if anyone knew where they get together. id like to meet up and get to know everyone! let me know - Luke :beer:


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

try your regional forum; better luck over there


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

I lived down there for about 6 months and met a few pretty cool people down there. Its a nice area, i actually Valet'd at the gardens mall and downtown at the gardens

These guys are about 30 minutes north of you. Cool younger crowd
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Port-St.-Lucie-Jensen-Beach-Stuart-Vero-Beach

Also Stumbled across this in the regional section
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265490-The-New-Palm-Beach-(Euro561)-Meet
:thumbup:


----------

